# Bald eagle



## nturner (Mar 11, 2012)

I was out fishing the great Miami on Friday and right as I walked up a bald eagle flew out of the trees above me and took of across the river. It was a pretty cool sight. Anyone else seen any bald eagles around lately?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

The have a nest just north of Dayton. One is set up around Kiser lake as well. I have seen them on the Darby and Koko river this year. The birds are starting to make a huge come back, and its amazing to see such a majestic animal making a come back.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Last Thurs at Cowan Lake there was one circling the point across from the campground boat ramp around 10AM. First one I had seen in the wild. My parents get one flying over the lake occasionally at Loramie.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Saw an adult and a juvenile in a tree right above our campsite. First for me as well...


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Saw one at Caesar Creek a few weeks ago.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Banning DDT brought them back from the brink, and now healthier lakes and rivers with fish in them are supporting them. It's great to see. I saw one cruising up the Ohio right past downtown Cincinnati last year.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I saw one a month or two ago right where 235 (Chambersburg rd.) crosses the Mad river as you go into Fairborn


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

See them on the Whitewater river all the time.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I've seen the one on Kiser lake a few times. Last time out it swooped down and effortlessly took off with a nice sized fished. Its a good thing I got to witness that because less than a minute later my oarlock broke and I was stranded near the center of the lake.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen one along the Little Scioto River and the east end of Rocky Fork Lake a few times


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, this year seen several at Eastwood lake, some At Rocky Fork, some on Brookville lake, saw one on the Whitewater river above the lake and also saw one at Acton lake, thats this year alone along with several ospreys,
Always cool to see any of the big birds in the wild.

Salmonid


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

My favorite fishing spot is in a Bald Eagles' territory in Warren County on the LMR, I see it almost every time I go. I have been watching this one for almost three years now. Last year he lost his nest along with 2 eaglets in a spring storm, then sometime over the winter he lost his mate (I don't know if she left or died). He hangs out in his territory waiting for a new mate to migrate through. This was the only recorded nest in Warren County history.

The only recorded nest in Hamilton county is on the Whitewater river, each year I make a trip up there to see them, they currently have 3 fledged young eagles who should be venturing out on their own any day now. There are two nests in Butler County on the GMR, both on private property on gravel pit properties. Montgomery County has the Eastwood eagles, well documented eagle family near Eastwood Metro Park. They have 3 recently fledged eagles as well. There is a blog http://eastwoodeaglewatchers.wordpress.com/2012/07/30/beginning-to-roam/ and a webcam 
http://www.boonshoftmuseum.org/programs-events/special-events/eagle-cam. I know there is one more nest in Montgomery County. We lost a nest at East Fork this year in the spring storms but last I heard the adults were still around. I know there are more nests further north on the GMR, northeast into Indiana on the WW and south on the Ohio river. I'm sure there are at least a couple others that haven't been documented in the area. 

Eagles with no mate or territory are regularly traveling our waterways looking for mates. Most of these migrants will be under 4 years old so they do not have the trademark white head and tail so it is easy to miss them or confuse them with a different species. They are spectacular animals and are at the top of the foodchain. They are aften seen on the highest bare trees as they fear no other animals and want to see everything in the area themselves.

Oh and by the way they are expert fishermen....


----------



## eagle451 (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a nest on the right hand side of the North shore boat ramp as you face the lake. The eagle has been seen all over the lake.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

There is a nest on the Olentangy river just north of Columbus in the Highbanks Park. The nest with young in it can be seen real well from the overlook each spring. It's right above the river so you see the eagles often while fishing the banks in the park.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have seen one soaring over GMR in northern section on Miami county and a nesting pair up at Indian Lake.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Ive seen one on the Whitewater River a few times. Ive seen several Ospreys on the Whitewater, the GMR and Four Mile Creek. Lately have a few great egrets that show up every once in a while on the GMR in Hamilton; Ive tried but I cant get a good picture.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

nturner said:


> I was out fishing the great Miami on Friday and right as I walked up a bald eagle flew out of the trees above me and took of across the river. It was a pretty cool sight. Anyone else seen any bald eagles around lately?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep, last one i saw was between miamisburg and middletown while taking my son on a bike ride


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont know if they still do, but they had webcams setup on this one in iowa i think....you could watch the bird lay eggs, watch them hatch etc....the nest weighed 1.5 tons!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

eagle451 said:


> There is a nest on the right hand side of the North shore boat ramp as you face the lake. The eagle has been seen all over the lake.



I was curious if this nest was active this year. I know it was damaged in the spring storms, sometimes they rebuild the same year. I haven't heard about any eaglets there this year. The eaglets would now be fledged young eagles, flying and learning to fish on their own.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Silent Mike said:


> i dont know if they still do, but they had webcams setup on this one in iowa i think....you could watch the bird lay eggs, watch them hatch etc....the nest weighed 1.5 tons!


http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles

It's closed down for the year as the eagles haven't been using the nest but they will be back next winter. It's interesting to follow the path of the young eagles with transmitters, sometimes flying 100s of miles in one day. They lost one eagle this year when it landed on a power pole and was electrocted, the same thing happened to one of the Eastwood eagles in Dayton last year.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw one on East Fork Lake a couple of years ago. I saw another one while riding in the car down in Adams county. I thought it was a buzzard at first but noticed that it had a totally different wing beat. It didn't have a white head, but had to be an eagle. I see buzzards every day and this one was different.


----------

